# Navy Guy Looking for a Ride



## matt622 (Apr 15, 2013)

First post here, lurked on the forum for the past couple of months. Anyway, I'm stationed in Pensacola right now for flight training and desperately want to get out on a boat. I'm from the East coast of FL and have logged my fair share of tower time hunting cobia. I've also done a lot of inshore fishing and some bluewater stuff as well. If anyone is going out Thurs-Sun I should be available. I've got a couple of cobia setups and inshore stuff and I'm good for gas, food, clean up etc. We can also launch at Sherman Cove if more convenient...looking forward to meeting some of y'all 

Matt


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Let's see what produces toward the end of the week; not so good right now, but you have to pick your days for sure.

What side of town are you on?

COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
349 PM CDT MON APR 15 2013
.TONIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 14 TO 17 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. AREAS
OF FOG LATE IN THE NIGHT. 
.TUESDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 14 TO 17 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. AREAS
OF FOG EARLY IN THE MORNING. 
.TUESDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 12 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. 
.WEDNESDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 18 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. 
.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 16 TO 19 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET.
.THURSDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 19 TO 22 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. SLIGHT
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS THROUGH THE DAY. 
.THURSDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 19 TO 22 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET.
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 
.FRIDAY...WEST WINDS 17 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. CHANCE OF
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 
.FRIDAY NIGHT...NORTH WINDS 18 TO 22 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. 
.SATURDAY...NORTH WINDS 18 TO 21 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. 
.SATURDAY NIGHT...NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 13 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt , If weatherman is wrong you are welcome to go with me on Friday . I have a 24 ft center console with a belly rail on the t-top . Shoot me a pm with your number if interested


----------



## matt622 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yea, this spring weather can be tricky. I'm in Perdido Key at the moment but will be moving very soon to the NE Pensacola area to be closer to NAS Whiting.


----------



## matt622 (Apr 15, 2013)

FOODDUDE, I can't send PM's (guessing there's a min post count) but you might be able to email or contact me through my profile....Thanks for the offer.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Matt, give me to June and we may be able to get together. How are you liking the T-6 so far.


----------

